# Chat issues



## eman (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey admins!

 can we get Huddler to add a pinger to the chat room so that we will know when someone comes in???

 doesn't seem like it would be that hard to accomplish???


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 21, 2010)

Bob that is planned for a future upgrade. Right now I dont have a time line for the upgrade. You can always click the button above the whos on line list and pop out the chat window.


----------



## eman (Nov 21, 2010)

yea but like right now i'm cooking down satsumas for marmalade and it would be nice to hear da ping so i could walk from the stove and say hi.

 Thanks for all y'all do.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2010)

I secomnd that motion there Brian. I know and I will wait till it happens but you have been so good at getting things to happen around here.


----------

